# The Woodwright Shop on demand



## Mizer

I suspect many of you are fans of the Woodwright Shop as I am. I have been watching for the whole 29 years. Maybe everybody else knows this but I didn't, you can now watch the show, at least the last four seasons on demand at http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/2900/2901.html

I found this out while researching Jefferson's revolving bookstand that I am wanting to build. For those interested in saw-milling or steam engines, Roy had a great show a couple of weeks ago that you can see online.


----------



## mdntrdr

Thanks for the link Mizer!

Is it just me, or does he seam not to age? :blink:


----------



## Mizer

mdntrdr said:


> Is it just me, or does he seam not to age? :blink:


I agree, probably because of using all hand tools. Has anyone noticed that he loses his axe as he is on his journey from the city to his shop. He has it as he crosses the street where the accident has happened but it is missing as he walks through the farmers field. Evidentially he went back and found it because he has it again when he crosses the creek.


----------



## wolfmanyoda

Cool, thanks!

I see he has a whirlygig episode. I always wanted to try making a whirlygig.


----------



## CDN_Maple

I had a chance to meet him at a home show in NC. Real genuine guy. He even let me use his draw knife and bench to make a pole for fun.


----------



## Barry Ward

*The woodwright Shop on demand*

WOW 29 yrs.Always a very interesting show,makes ya realize how easy we have it today with all these modern tools.

His age?only his hairdresser knows :laughing:

Never noticed that AXE thing :no:


----------



## Mizer

The woodsman said:


> Never noticed that AXE thing :no:


I just noticed it last year. One thing I always enjoy about his show is counting how many band-aids he has on his fingers.


----------



## Roger Newby

Thanks for the link, Mizer. :thumbsup:
Ditto on the bandaids, and how many times did he shed blood on the air?

Can you imagine the public response if someone came walking down the street carrying an ax in the real world. :laughing:


----------



## Daren

Roger Newby said:


> and how many times did he shed blood on the air?


Every time :lol:

True story: Him cutting himself is what landed him the job on TV. I have been a fan of Roy's forever, bought all his books blah blah (just watched "water and wood" from that link, one I had missed, there is a cool trapped nail trick I am going to try) Anyway I know a fellow sawyer, Dan Shade, who sold Roy some logs for a hewing demonstration and they became buddies. Dan brought up the blood thing and Roy told him the following story, which Dan shared with me. Roy made some demos for the show he was wanting to do. He takes it to PBS and tries to get his foot in the door. He gets no meeting with the muckety muck and is kinda bummed he has to just "leave the tapes with the receptionist"

Fast forward a few days/weeks the receptionist (intern probably) gets bored and watches some of his stuff...he cut himself on every demo tape too. She is out at her desk busting up laughing and her boss wants to know what is so funny. She says "You gotta watch this guy, he can't make anything without bleeding all over it" The big wig took a look, liked him and the rest is history (as the story was told to me)


----------



## Daren

I remember (not word for word) a story he tells in one of his books. There is a big old oak that fell by the river bank. It fell uphill/away from the river in a flood, lucky break. The flood exposed the roots too much and it just fell over. So he and his brother are going out to cut this thing up and bring back chunks they can carry. They plan on cutting off the rootball/top and just splitting the trunk into pieces they can get out of the woods. They bring lunch. Once at the fallen tree they put their lunches and tools on the trunk up out of the mud and proceed to use a 2 man saw to cut the top off...well they did that and the weight of the roots stood the tree right back up, flinging their lunches and tools into the river. :laughing:


----------



## Mizer

One of my favorite things is a pic. in one of his books of him buying some scrap metal from a man. He has is foot under the scale, lighting the weight, and the seller has his foot on top, adding to it. I know that it is staged but I love it anyway.


----------



## bmaddox

I had a chance to sit one on one and visit with him at a "Historic Sites Planning confrence" at Boonesboro (Fort Boonesboro) Ky about four years ago. I asked some of the same questions,and he told me how He got started even before the TV show,.... his first answer was ,"Bill I'm Roy!,.... My Dad was Mr Underhill!"... 
After a Great visit, and really great class on interpritation, it was hard to see the event come to an end. I did get several of my books signed though. And just today I was thinking Hey I wonder if he has directions or plans for building a steam bending Box or pipe, or what ever .... Thanks for the info though Mizer.


----------

